# Windows XP & Windows 2000 Fernsteuern ?



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Weg zwei rechner im Netzwerk fernzusteuern
Einer mit Windows 2000 pro, der andere mit Windows XP pro.

Das sollte falls möglich recht einfach sein, an meiner ehemaligen Schule hatten die Lehrer da was tolles, mit dem sie die Kontrolle über den Cursor übernehmen konnten.
Allerdings hab ich vergessen wie das teil hies 

Also so etwas in der Art wäre für mich ideal, da ich keine besondere begabung in so etwas habe.
Falls möglich Freeware, wenns was kostet ist das allerdings auch nicht schlimm solange ich die möglichkeit habe das vorher zu testen.


Greetinx Andy


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. März 2004)

Windows XP hat unter Start->Programme -> Zubehör -> Kommunikation (oÄ.) -> Remotedesktopverbindung bereits ein Tool "an Bord". Wie's bei Win2k ausschaut weiss ich nicht, man kann Win2k aber auf jeden Fall fernsteuern.
cu tirolausserfern
PS: In Schulen wird häufig NetOP School verwendet, das hat noch ein paar andere Funktionen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. März 2004)

Das was du suchst dürfte mit VNC optimal lösbar sein.
Ist aber nur im Lokalen Netzwerk zu empfehlen, nicht über's Internet, wegen der Sicherheit.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. März 2004)

Hallo

@Johannes: Remote Desktop unterstützung ist auf allen System im Netzwerk Deaktiviert worden, hatte ich vergessen dazuzuschreiben.

NetOp stimmt genau so hies das Programm.

@Daniel: Das VNC liest mal alles gut was da auf der seite steht, vor allem ist es schön Platform übergreifend, so kann ich für meine Linux Kisten das Gleiche Programm verwenden, muss man nicht umdenken 

Ich werde beide mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Danke euch beiden 

Greetinx Andy


----------

